# Need some help on a 512 transmitter



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

I purchased a camera today and it does not have a sonde. I am needing some advise on what brand to use. I think it needs to relative small and I am not sure on how to secure it to the head so it won't get lost.

I didn't give a hole lot for this and this is my first cam. I am not to sure how much I will use it but last month I had to call another guy to locate and inspect. Tired of paying someone else to do something I can do.

Here are some pics






Click to Enlarge


Thanks fellas for any and all info/help on this issue


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Give these guys a call they will help you get what you need. They make an inline transmitter that hooks up inside that spring between the camera head and the wire. http://www.uemsi.com and here is a link of the PDF http://www.uemsi.com/lit/TrackerI0307sec.pdf


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Any idea on what those cost seweratz


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

A few hundred last time I priced one many years ago. UEMSI are very reasonable. I know many of the guys from the trade shows and bought other things from them. Just give them a call they will be more than happy to help you out with any of your needs.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If you can bend the spring back behind the camrea head and take a picture you may already have one installed. It will look something like this. Or a tad larger..


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

No it does not have on.

I had to take the connection off where it attaches to the push cable and resolder the connections there. Moisture had gotten in and corroded the video cable. All is good now.


----------

